#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Desbloquear e-mail do MSN e Hotmail

## Systello

Fala galera

O problema é o seguinte, aki na empresa foi detrminado o bloqueio de e-mail pessoal, porém os mesmos serão liberados para alguns usuários para serem acessados pelo outlook. Todos os que trabalham com pop e smtp eu consegui resolver na boa.

mas o problema é só com e-mail do Hotmail e MSN porque eles não trabalham com pop e smtp, trabalham com http mail.

Já possuimos uma lista de desbloqueio

alguem sabe como resolver ????

valeu 
abraços

----------

agente precisa saber primeiro como foi bloqueado  :Big Grin:  
faz os seguinte vc deve ter ai squid + iptables
posta aqui as regras do seu squid e do seu iptables

felco

----------


## Bruno

qual servidor de email vc usa Sendmail Postfix ou Qmail

no arquivo /etc/mail/access vc pode decidir de quem vc vai negar

ex:

hotmail.com Discard
msn.com Discard ou Reject

----------


## Systello

Foi mal galera, expliquei mau!!!

a parada é a seguinte, nós bloqueamos as páginas de webmail, tipo terra, ig, bol e entre elas está a hp do MSN e Hotmail.

Aí ou seja, para o pessoal que foi liberado nós vamos botar esses e-mails no outlook.

Com os e-mails que usam pop e smtp funfou Blz, pq não bloqueamos nada no iptables 

Somente bloqueamos as páginas do msn e hotmail e parada não funciona de jeito nenhum no outlook.

O MSN usa um http mail, mas se liberarmos o ip do usuário ele acessa normalmente pelo outlook, ou seja, é algo no squid!!! deve ser alguma págna de autenticação que está bloqueada mas não estou sabendo qual é !!

----------

pois eh... foi oq eu disse... se vc nao postar a conf do squid agente nao tem como sabe como foi bloqueado, o max. e dizer q eh um acl do squid q esta bloqueando o acesso

felco

----------


## epf

o proxy é transparente ou normal?
posta aqui as suas regras de firewall

----------


## Systello

Ok vou postar a Conf do Squid!!! foi mal a demora é que estava resolvendo uns problemas!!!

# Porta do Squid
http_port 3128

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY

# Cache de memoria RAM
cache_mem 96 MB
#cache_swap_low 95
#cache_swap_high 98

# Tamanho maximo do objeto no cache
maximum_object_size 16384 KB
# minimum_object_size 0 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 150 KB

# Cache do proxy
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 2500 480 583

#acl myexample dst_as 1241
#acl password proxy_auth REQUIRED

# Bloqueio do MSN
acl bloq_msn req_mime_type -i ^application/x-msn-messenger$

# Bloqueio de ICQ
acl bloq_icq req_mime_type -i ^application/x-Icq$

#Recommended minimum configuration:

# Sites desbloqueados
acl unblockedsites url_regex -i "/etc/squid/desbloqueio.txt"

# Maquinas com acesso total

acl permitir_ip src 192.168.68.33 192.168.68.9 192.168.68.208 192.168.68.253 192.168.68.34 192.168.68.178 192.168.68.14 192.168.68.1 192.168.68.89

# Bloqueio de sites e palavras
acl downloads url_regex -i ftp .mpeg .png .wav .mp3 .rar .ogg .mpg .avi .wmv .asf .asx
acl blockedsites url_regex -i "/etc/squid/bloqueados.txt"
acl hack1 url_regex -i "/etc/squid/hack1.txt"
acl proxy1 url_regex -i "/etc/squid/proxy1.txt"
acl violence1 url_regex -i "/etc/squid/violence1.txt"
acl ads1 url_regex -i "/etc/squid/ads1.txt"

#acl hora time MTWHF 09:00-12:00

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 25 # smtp
acl Safe_ports port 110 # pop
acl Safe_ports port 53 # Dns
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 901 # SWAT
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#http_access allow permitir hora
#http_access deny permitir

# Acesso total

http_access allow permitir_ip

http_access allow unblockedsites

# Bloqueio do MSN
acl rede_bloq src "/etc/squid/lista_bloq_msn"

----------


## Systello

# Bloqueio do ICQ
acl rede_bloq2 src "/etc/squid/lista_bloq_icq"

# Desbloqueio do MSN
acl rede_lib src "/etc/squid/lista_lib_msn"

# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager

# Extensoes proibidas para download
http_access deny downloads

# Only allow purge requests from localhost
http_access allow purge localhost
#http_access deny purge

# Deny requests to unknown ports
http_access deny !Safe_ports

# Deny CONNECT to other than SSL ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# Bloqueio de sites e sites desbloqueados
http_access deny blockedsites

# Bloqueio de sites hackers
http_access deny hack1

# Bloqueio de sites para burlar o proxy
http_access deny proxy1

# Bloqueio de sites violentos
http_access deny violence1

# Bloqueio de sites spy
http_access deny ads1

# Bloqueio do MSN
http_access allow bloq_msn rede_lib
http_access deny bloq_msn rede_bloq

#http_access deny all
# icp_access deny all

#Allow ICP queries from eveyone
icp_access allow all

#Default setting:
# miss_access allow all
# proxy_auth_realm Squid proxy-caching web server
# ident_lookup_access deny all

# Identificação do e-mail do administrador
cache_mgr felipe
# cache_effective_user proxy
# cache_effective_group proxy

# Configurações do proxy transparente
httpd_accel_host virtual
httpd_accel_port 80
httpd_accel_with_proxy on
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on

# snmp_access deny all






Valeu galera

----------

